# Mantids- life span



## skar (Jun 19, 2011)

Is there a Mantis with a more abundant life span. I think they are awesome
yet they only live a year ?!


----------



## Lawnmower599 (Jun 19, 2011)

just a year with all mantids i think 
in there native country they do what they need to do then they freeze in the winter and die 
the oothca should be ok and then after winter is over the babys hatch


----------



## skar (Jun 19, 2011)

Bummer....something so cool & with personality should live longer.


----------



## Pssh (Jun 19, 2011)

Well, it's easy enough to breed some species. You get to experience the whole cycle if you do that!


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jun 19, 2011)

Pssh said:


> Well, it's easy enough to breed some species. You get to experience the whole cycle if you do that!


Word.  Had a female live 1 year after final molt, so it's possible to have them for 2 years if well kept.  The development process and subsequent mating are just as fascinating to me as watching a ravenous adult hunt.  If you have a good number of creatures, a short lived pet can be an occassional blessing.


----------



## 1Lord Of Ants1 (Jun 19, 2011)

I forget which ones, but there are species out there that can live 1 1/2, to even 2 years. These are considered long lived, probably because they come from warm enviorments where their first winter doesn't kill them.


----------



## skar (Jun 19, 2011)

Hmmm. I read they are the only insect to display emotions ? fear,rage etc..


----------



## Gnat (Jun 20, 2011)

i wouldnt pay money for one(exotic), i usually just keep ones i find. longest lived i had WC was a chinese mantis that molted 3 times with me, had her a few months.



skar said:


> Hmmm. I read they are the only insect to display emotions ? fear,rage etc..


the several mantids ive kept have displayed an intelligence you wouldnt think to find in a bug. they are very observant of their surroundings and have a very keen sense of sight. i dont know about emotions but they are *very* smart for an insect i think.


----------



## Pssh (Jun 20, 2011)

I wouldn't say emotions as that is anthropomorphism. They are very curious and smart bugs though. You can even teach some males to fly to you from the other side of the room. They like to try and catch the mouse cursor if you put them by the computer and move it around.


----------



## skar (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm not a scientist so I'm comfortable with anthropomorphism.
A mantis sounds like fun to own.


----------



## Gnat (Jun 21, 2011)

this is a video of a mantis my nephew caught. he kept it for a few molts.
Mantis eating a cricket


----------



## Roalef33 (Jun 21, 2011)

A mantis is an excellent pet. I have a bunch of them and they are very smart and interesting to watch. 

They are definitely amazing hunters and anyone with a T would love the experience of owning a mantis. They grow fast compared to a T so there is very little waiting. 

I would have to say they are the king of the insect world lol. 

Exotic species are awesome! Just check out some like the wandering violin mantis and the ghost mantis. They almost look fake!


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jun 21, 2011)

Roalef33 said:


> A mantis is an excellent pet. I have a bunch of them and they are very smart and interesting to watch.
> 
> They are definitely amazing hunters and anyone with a T would love the experience of owning a mantis. They grow fast compared to a T so there is very little waiting.
> 
> ...


Bad focus, but you get the gist...


----------



## beetleman (Jun 21, 2011)

:clapoh,very nice violin.awesome mantids


----------

